# Suspected port forwarding problem on ASUS rt-ac68u router



## johnnyb58

I installed a brand new ASUS rt-ac68u router to replace an older ASUS router last week and then I went to Las Vegas. While in Vegas, I discovered that my security cameras are no longer visible from my smart phone. I checked my computer when I got home and I do see the cameras from my computer but not from anybody’s smart phone who was connected before.

I think it might be a port forwarding problem because nothing has changed my Security System DVR.

So my question is do I change something on the router or do I have to go to the server?  I’ve had this system for many years and I’ve forgotten how to set this up plus I’m not sure if there is still free support anymore because its obsolete now.


----------



## Cromewell

Yes, it's most likely a forwarding issue. Do you still have the old router? If so, far and away the easiest thing to do is check your forwards on the old one and replicate them on the new one. If I had to guess, it's probably just a case of forwarding port 80 (or maybe 443 if ssl) to the ip of your security system.


----------



## beers

What path did you use to access it before?  As per cromewell you would have to replicate the forwards as you did on the previous device.

Also it would be more preferred to set up a VPN instead of port forwarding from the internet.


----------



## johnnyb58

I still have the old router, but I reset it trying to use it as a bridge so I'm not sure if the old setting are still there. I never did get the bridge to work and it was to be only for the camera system.

I can't remember for sure how I did it originally, but I do remember that I had to get their support to help me and someone from India accessed my computer and my router to fix the problem. I don't want to do that again so I'll see what happens if I reconnect the old router back up.


----------



## Cromewell

How do you access the security system from your PC inside your network? We can probably guess to the settings for you.


----------



## johnnyb58

Cromewell said:


> How do you access the security system from your PC inside your network? We can probably guess to the settings for you.



The Computer accesses the DVR directly through the home network, but the portable devices like smart phones and tablets access the video from the internet. The DVR streams video to a server someplace on the internet and can be accessed anywhere in the world with internet service.

All the portable devices are still connected to the internet camera server except the video is not streaming to the internet server through the router. 

I got busy with Thanksgiving stuff and haven't had a chance to work on it although my family are heavenly on my case about it. My daughters like to check around the house using the cameras at night before getting out of their cars.


----------



## beers

I think he meant more specifically what IP and ports do you use to view it.

If you need a port forward in from the 'cloud server' inbound you may need to consult that documentation in order to recreate your rules.

It sounds like it'd be easier to connect the old device quicky and view the existing configuration which you could duplicate to the new device.


----------



## Cromewell

beers said:


> I think he meant more specifically what IP and ports do you use to view it.


Yeah, I meant do you type http://192.168.1.123:8080 into a browser or something. Alternatively, your manual should tell you how and if you have questions there we can help.


----------



## johnnyb58

Cromewell said:


> Yeah, I meant do you type http://192.168.1.123:8080 into a browser or something. Alternatively, your manual should tell you how and if you have questions there we can help.


Oh sorry about that. I cannot connect to the DVR through the browser and have to use a program that came with the system to access it. I have the correct IP and port numbers, but don't know if or where I would put it in to the router. 

The portable devices use an app downloaded from the camera manufacture which is LOREX in my case. There is a lot more information like the SN and password to connect to the server, but that should be still the same because the apps are connecting to the server and I'm pretty sure I never entered that sort of stuff in router.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Log into your router, go to the WAN>Virtual Servers/Port Forwarding tab, and add the appropriate ports.

Use a different name for the service for each entry.
Put in the port range (do one port per entry and use the same port for the local port number)
Send it to the IP Address of your DVR server.
Set it to TCP.
Click the plus button and add the next rule. When done, just click apply.


----------



## johnnyb58

voyagerfan99 said:


> Log into your router, go to the WAN>Virtual Servers/Port Forwarding tab, and add the appropriate ports.
> 
> Use a different name for the service for each entry.
> Put in the port range (do one port per entry and use the same port for the local port number)
> Send it to the IP Address of your DVR server.
> Set it to TCP.
> Click the plus button and add the next rule. When done, just click apply.


OK thanks, I think this is it. I just have to find the correct numbers to fill in the data. Lorex has a automatic Port Forwarding program to enter everything in, but it does not have my new router listed in its database and doesn't work. 

So I'm really close now and I just may be able to retrieve that info from my old router. I do have the manual, but I remember now that when I did this before Lorex Support gave me different numbers to use so that it would be more secure. I believe I wrote it down only its on an older Vista computer that I have torn apart right now.

Anyway thanks so much, this is exactly the start I needed because my memory is going to hell. LOL


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just contact Lorex support and request what ports you need to forward. That's your easiest solution.


----------



## johnnyb58

voyagerfan99 said:


> Just contact Lorex support and request what ports you need to forward. That's your easiest solution.



I guess you’re right. The old router doesn’t have any of the port forwarding information in it anyway. It was completely wiped clean when I tried to change it to a bridge. I just hope I can resolve this without someone from India connecting to my computer.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You shouldn't need anyone to connect to your computer. All you need from them are the ports that you need to forward. The rest you can do on your own.


----------



## Cromewell

From what I can find they use port 80. (https://www.lorextechnology.com/self-serve/remote-access-troubleshooting-guide/R-sc6100032#Internet)


----------



## johnnyb58

Well finally after all this time I figured it out myself. 
Lorex Support never got back to me and only started sending me mass amount of spam instead.

I just kept plugging in numbers that I had in my notes while changing their position in the fields and after maybe 10 attempts it worked. Yea! After it worked I remembered what they did to increase my security so I could not use the setup in the manual anymore. I'm not sure why, but I think they changed something on their end as well as on my router 3 or 4 years ago on my old router. This time I'm I'm going to make a label with the correct data and stick on the router.


----------

